# Book of Eli



## Ibanezsam4 (Dec 20, 2009)

just saw the trailer for this. post-apocalyptic sci-fi story. Denzel seems to have a secret to save humanity. sounds rather bland except for Denzel is a Riddick style bad-ass. and gary oldman is the villain. here's the trailer


----------



## Ckackley (Dec 20, 2009)

Hard to go wrong with Gary Oldman as a villain .


----------



## mnemonic (Dec 20, 2009)

after seeing the trailer, it looks like it will have cool special effects and some badass fight scenes but i'm skeptical as to whether it actually has a storyline or not. i mean, as far as i can tell, this guy has a book, and for some reason everyone wants it.

but, with that said, i love post apocalyptic mad max-style movies, so i'll probably see this anyway.


----------



## Randy (Dec 20, 2009)

Fallout?


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Dec 20, 2009)

Randy said:


> Fallout?



exactly what i thought


----------



## phaeded0ut (Dec 30, 2009)

Have to agree that I like some of the "Fallout 3" feel to this one, too. It'll be interesting to see what Gary Oldman does with his role. Shame there isn't a telepathic dog to add to the mix.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 31, 2009)

Next. 

Denzel Washington is a really good actor, but he SUCKS at picking roles to play.


----------



## op1e (Jan 6, 2010)

I was under the impression he had the last copy of the bible, and Gary Oldman wanted it destroyed for anarchy's sake. Just my take on it. Definately gonna see it, just hope it doesn't turn into "The Postman".


----------



## alexander12014 (Jan 6, 2010)

the book is the bible and supposedly the villian doesnt want the people to get religion or sumthin like that.....at least thats what my brother said


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 7, 2010)

well that sounds like a thoroughly unenjoyable storyline, i hope the bad guys win if that is the case, how is a bible supposed to save the world?


----------



## ToniS (Jan 14, 2010)

^Yeah, that's shit if the story is about him protecting the bible. Blah


----------



## goth_fiend (Jan 18, 2010)

go watch it, it was really good


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 18, 2010)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 18, 2010)

A bit preachy, badly paced, and not nearly as action-loaded as you'd think from the trailers.

I saw it, and while I didn't hate it, I didn't really enjoy it either.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 18, 2010)

Denzel Washington carries the bible around Fallout 3 style backdrop, probably shoots some guys and delivers some one liners.

I'm expected to pay to see this film? I already know the entire story.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Jan 19, 2010)

religion = fail.
hollywood must be doing its part in trying to preserve this crap by glorifying it on the silver screen. bleh. been noticing it more and more in movies lately.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 20, 2010)

Also, holy product placement Batman! Haven't seen such obvious plugs for a while.


----------



## Nick (Jan 20, 2010)

mnemonic said:


> after seeing the trailer, it looks like it will have cool special effects and some badass fight scenes but i'm skeptical as to whether it actually has a storyline or not. i mean, as far as i can tell, this guy has a book, and for some reason everyone wants it.
> 
> but, with that said, i love post apocalyptic mad max-style movies, so i'll probably see this anyway.




im confused as to how you can fail to see a storyline after just describing one?



Scar Symmetry said:


> Denzel Washington carries the bible around Fallout 3 style backdrop, probably shoots some guys and delivers some one liners.
> 
> I'm expected to pay to see this film? I already know the entire story.



no1 expects you to pay to see this film

i have to say i think it looks shite, i dont think Denzel is the best actor for this type of role but i enjoyed Man on Fire so who knows.

That aside if it really is him carrying a bible about to save humanity they can fuck off.


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh man,is it really the bible? If so then FAIL...

I was hoping it would be something along the lines of a science book or something that explained how to cure radiation poisoning and grow crops to save humanity or something.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 22, 2010)

saw this movie last weekend, looks almost exactly like fall out, wasn't bad at all, worth seeing it in theatres, good slight twist ending too


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 22, 2010)

Nick said:


> no1 expects you to pay to see this film
> 
> i have to say i think it looks shite, i dont think Denzel is the best actor for this type of role but i enjoyed Man on Fire so who knows.
> 
> That aside if it really is him carrying a bible about to save humanity they can fuck off.



I think you mean "no-one" 

The people who made this film expect me to pay to see it! I am insulted by such ignorance.


----------



## synrgy (Jan 22, 2010)

Maybe I'm alone, but when I saw the trailer all I could think was:

"So.. It's Cyborg.. But without cyborgs.. and without Jean Claude Van Dam? I think I'll pass, thanks.."


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 22, 2010)

I love the iPod and GMC product placement


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 24, 2010)

saw it a bit ago, and wait a minuite,


Spoiler



is he supposed to be blind the whole time or something?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 24, 2010)

^

Yep. That's the twist at the end.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 27, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> I love the iPod and GMC product placement



There's always designer jeans laying about in the post-apoc world too.


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 8, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> ^
> 
> Yep. That's the twist at the end.





Spoiler



he was way too good a shot even for someone who could see. 

also, mila kunis' character was stupid, after getting almost raped and ate, then saved by denzel, she decides to go back out into the wasteland unguarded. i'l give her half a day


----------



## coldm51 (Apr 5, 2010)

such a soothing soundtrack.


----------



## Malacoda (Apr 5, 2010)

The twist at the end was horribly done. They did a really bad job of making him look like... well, anyone who's seen it knows what I'm talking about. Anyways, .


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 5, 2010)

oh god! they stretched the movie to ridiculous proportions! the movie had a message that was worth about 5 minutes. the rest of the movie is just a stretch. and i thought it was very stupid that he was resurrected just to deliver his message to that lil island. 

and the commercials were stupid as well. i mean 'this is denzel like you've never seen him before'. that is true for all his movies. this was just bad.


----------



## Mexi (Jul 2, 2010)

mnemonic said:


> well that sounds like a thoroughly unenjoyable storyline, i hope the bad guys win if that is the case, how is a bible supposed to save the world?



it doesn't. In the new world that gary oldman wants to capitalize, he needs the words of the bible to convince and manipulate people in order to maintain control over new towns that he'd like to settle. The bible is moreso a vehicle for control than anything...and in a post-apocalyptic America, you can bet your ass control is important.

edit: and to everyone who thinks he was blind, he wasn't. he just had 30 years of time to figure out how to read braille


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 2, 2010)

Mexi said:


> it doesn't. In the new world that gary oldman wants to capitalize, he needs the words of the bible to convince and manipulate people in order to maintain control over new towns that he'd like to settle. The bible is moreso a vehicle for control than anything...and in a post-apocalyptic America, you can bet your ass control is important.



That sounds REALLY familiar. I just can't put my finger on it. Who would use faith to control?


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 2, 2010)

Mexi said:


> edit: and to everyone who thinks he was blind, he wasn't. he just had 30 years of time to figure out how to read braille





Spoiler



Yes he was dude... He was blind before the war started, hence why he could read braille (he was already taught to read it).

It isn't something you can "just learn," which is why that other blind woman (forgot her name ) couldn't read it as she went blind after the war started, with no-one to teach her...



At least that's what I got from it


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 2, 2010)

Also, I really liked it 

It wasn't "the best" done movie, but I thought the actual effects and the look of the film was pretty amazing (yes, very Fallout-like), and even though I'm not religious, I could appreciate the whole bible-element of the movie for what it was.

TBH I'm actually looking forward to the dvd/bluray release so I can see it again


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 3, 2010)

I really liked it as well. I kinda liked the whole 'preserve the last bible' thing since I typically see people who are quick to blame a religion for problems (though I would NEVER claim that any one religion is innocent) that are best explained as messed-up people pulling messed-up crap. I see all forms of literature as having at least some valuable nugget of information of worth. I think that was kinda the point of this movie as well. Yeah it did come off a bit preachy to me as well, but there ARE some beautiful passages in the bible (psalms, proverbs, and ecclesiastes are good examples) and I would see merit in preserving that in a post-apocalyptic world. And historically the bible was used as a means to teach people how to read and write; further increasing its value to history. (again I concede that many idiots killed/committed atrocities 'in the name of' the bible, but thats not what it was intended for)

I do find it ironic as hell that he is more or less a futuristic 'prophet' that mitigates conflict with either a sawed of shotgun or a really wicked sword.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 3, 2010)

And  to the 'Who would wanna use a bible to control people?' comment.


----------



## Mexi (Jul 3, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That sounds REALLY familiar. I just can't put my finger on it. Who would use faith to control?



heh, I'm not saying its an original idea, but I was moreso clarifying the point for those who say "BIBLE? RELIGION? NO THANKS" and think its some pseudo-religious movie of some sorts, when it is indeed not.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 3, 2010)

Mexi said:


> heh, I'm not saying its an original idea, but I was moreso clarifying the point for those who say "BIBLE? RELIGION? NO THANKS" and think its some pseudo-religious movie of some sorts, when it is indeed not.



I think you missed the point of my joke mate.


----------



## Mexi (Jul 3, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think you missed the point of my joke mate.



heh, you'd be surprised by the amount of people who are completely sincere when saying things like that. sarcasm is hard to detect via forums. that said, a good movie nonetheless.


----------



## Variant (Jul 20, 2010)

*I didn't see this movie, so I'll sum it up for you all with my "didn't see it review":



*
*First, Dracula is awesome:*










*Second, I'd do all sorts of stuff to Mila Kunis... like, a lot:*








*The end.*


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 22, 2010)

Awesome film I loved it. Also agree with the above post, especially on the second point.


----------



## Soulwomb (Jul 22, 2010)

Saw this movie when it was in theaters. I would say the only enjoyment I got out of this movie was making Fallout 3 jokes while watching it. Me and my friends couldn't help but go "Oh come on he's cheating using that VATS system." But I will give it that hell yeah Mila Kunis was hot in this movie and the opening scene was pretty sweet, but then the movie just kind of got pretty boring later on.


----------



## pink freud (Aug 16, 2010)

Just saw it. I thought it was pretty good. I think it helped that I purposely ignored any and all hype before seeing it, and had no clue as to what it was about (I rarely see previews for anything).

I lost a bet with myself; I could have sworn that the soundtrack was Mogwai, but it turned out to be Atticus Ross. I'll have to check out his offerings.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 16, 2010)

i thought it was pretty good, what the fuk is fallout?


----------



## Stateless (Aug 16, 2010)

I thought the action and the post-apocalyptic setting were well done, but the underlying premise was so ridiculous that it made it completely unenjoyable.


----------



## pink freud (Aug 16, 2010)

Stateless said:


> I thought the action and the post-apocalyptic setting were well done, but the underlying premise was so ridiculous that it made it completely unenjoyable.



Did you ever read Fahrenheit 451?


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 16, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i thought it was pretty good, what the fuk is fallout?


----------



## jymellis (Aug 16, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


>


 
oh a video game lol. well i thought it kinda looked like mad max beyond thunderdome. so if you guys think book of eli was a fallout rip off, does tham mean the fall out is a mad max rip off? or maybe a 12 monkeys rip off? but then again i have never played fall out


----------



## silentrage (Aug 16, 2010)

They should've made him a martial arts expert who trained in a deadly art that makes your head explode with the touch of a finger.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 16, 2010)

I think some people have missed the point of this film and just assumed because it has a Bible in it it must be pro-Christian or whatever, when in fact it takes a very neutral stance on it.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 16, 2010)

^


----------



## Soulwomb (Aug 24, 2010)

I felt like the meaning was Religion is a good thing, but some people use it for power and intimidation. But then again that's just what I got from it.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Aug 24, 2010)

At first I thought it was neutral in matters of religion. Some guy wants the last bible on earth to control the masses. Yay. Makes sense!

But a blind guy with apparently god-given superhuman abilities like shooting 30 guys who are shooting at him, surviving gunshots from 2 feet or voices in his head telling him exactly what's going to happen and what he has to do isn't very neutral imho.


----------



## Origin (Aug 24, 2010)

I hate religion and I loved it. I just saw it as people resorting to it in desperation for some kind of reasoning when most of the world is dead. And obviously the societal aspect, longing for something to be used to rope people into communities again. 

And if someone was wandering a wasteland where they have to kill to survive for 30 full years, I would think they would be pretty good at shooting people based on hearing.  But obviously that's not realistic...let's remember that it's a movie, and isn't supposed to be real.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Aug 24, 2010)

I liked the movie, too 
Great atmosphere, cool landscapes, cool fighting scenes.
But still a lil' bit too religious for me 
And where the fuck did he start wandering?
30 years?
With a normal walking speed of 5km/h he could've walked around the globe


----------



## spattergrind (Aug 24, 2010)

they should do a fallout movie, or bioshock. It would have to be done well though, like peter jackson well.


----------



## Bungle (Aug 27, 2010)

spattergrind said:


> they should do a fallout movie, or bioshock. It would have to be done well though, like peter jackson well.


Or Guillermo Del Toro well. Or Alfonso Cuarón (he directed Children Of Men).


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 27, 2010)

^ Or Christophe Gans well... (with regard to the visuals at the very least. Look at Silent Hill )


----------

